# Do I have a CDV on my 2003 330i ZHP (see pic)?



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Do I have a CDV (clutch delay valve) on my 2003 330i ZHP? Please see the attached photo below that I just took. I circled in red what I think is the CDV (or at least where it should be). I heard that you can just remove the entire CDV and then just screw the line directly into the slave cylinder. However this appears to be just that, the line screwed directly into the slave cylinder. So is that the CDV that I'm looking at or just the hydraulic line connecter? :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes you do. I'll confess I'm kind of surprised...

But it's not where you think it is.

This is the CDV:









And here's where it mounts:









Apologies for the crappy pictures, they were not taken under the best of conditions.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Look how restrictive it is!


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow, it was right in front of my eyes. I thought it was something that screwed directly into the slave cylinder, oh well, guess not.

Thanks Nick for pointing that out to me. Darn, now I have to go through the whole process of removing it and bleeding the clutch. Oh well.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The upshot is that it's well worth the effort, and unlike me, you haven't got a driveshaft running forward right below the slave cylinder.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Sorry, but for the CDV-challenged among us what, exactly, does this little beastie do for the clutch?

rj


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It slows engagement, worsening clutch feel and control.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> It slows engagement, worsening clutch feel and control.


I think what he meant to ask is what are the advantages of the CDV (or slow engagement)?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Those ARE the advantages. It transfers potential wear from the driveline to the clutch.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Those ARE the advantages. It transfers potential wear from the driveline to the clutch.


Okayyyyyyyyy, so for the clutch-dropping bimmer owners at stop light grandprix's this will help save the bearings in the prop/halfshafts? And those of us who drive more or less normally will not feel any differences then, eh?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You'll notice better feel and easier engagement under normal conditions. And yes, if you drop the clutch, the car will pull better.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> You'll notice better feel and easier engagement under normal conditions. And yes, if you drop the clutch, the car will pull better.


Ok, right, thanks Nick. Just curious. A while ago I'd replaced the whole clutch assembly (master, clutch hose, pedal assy, slave cylinder, pushrod etc.) on the Mini; I was kind of curious how the clutch worked in the E46...sounds like basically exactly the same thing! (altho no CDV on the Mini, of course)

Cheers...ws


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Lookie what I found on my 03 330i (below).

I'm tired of my inability to get a consistently smooth 1-2 shift, so I might look into having mine removed to see if that helps. I wouldn't dare remove it myself though. Can someone tell me if this is something that any reputable mechanic would be able to do in 30-60 mins labor? I wouldn't go to a BMW dealer, but maybe an independant shop that specializes in BMW repairs? :dunno:

Also, should I ask them to drill it out and put it back so the BMW mechanics don't notice it?

Andy, did you do anything about yours yet? Are you going to do it yourself?


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

rumatt said:


> Lookie what I found on my 03 330i (below).
> 
> I'm tired of my inability to get a consistently smooth 1-2 shift, so I might look into having mine removed to see if that helps. I wouldn't dare remove it myself though. Can someone tell me if this is something that any reputable mechanic would be able to do in 30-60 mins labor? I wouldn't go to a BMW dealer, but maybe an independant shop that specializes in BMW repairs? :dunno:
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

I was planning on removing my CDV as well, however later found out that removing mine would cause me to no longer be legal in the stock class (for auto-x). So I've decided to leave mine in.

Next year I plan to move out of the stock class so I can add a few more goodies to my car (coilovers, rear sway, LSD, etc.). I will probably go ahead and remove the CDV then.

Let me know if you end up having it removed. I'm really interested to see what kind of a difference it makes.

Thanks for the note.

Andy


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

It looks like boring out the valve a little would be very simple. Loosen one end, drill it out, put it back in. Then all you'll need to do is bleed the system.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

ff said:


> Then all you'll need to do is bleed the system.


Way beyond my current garage skills. 

Andy, the CDV takes you out of stock class? Geez. If I autocross will I need to remove my clutch stop too.   If I do remove the CDV, I'll definitely let you know.

I'm still trying to figure out if this is something I could ask a mechanic to do, or if they would think I was crazy. Maybe the bimmerfest underground network can help me find a "friend" to help. :eeps:


----------



## slilley (Feb 12, 2003)

rumatt said:


> Way beyond my current garage skills.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if this is something I could ask a mechanic to do, or if they would think I was crazy. Maybe the bimmerfest underground network can help me find a "friend" to help. :eeps:


I've been meaning to check out these guys, located in New Jersey about 2 hours away from me: http://www.zeckhausen.com/CDV.htm

Looks like they'd do it for $60, which seems very reasonable. Or, you can have them modify a CDV for about $25-$30 (the cost of the parts).

I figure I'll wait until the weather gets warmer, and then take a peek under the car and see how hard it would be to bypass the CDV myself. From the pictures, I don't think a BMW mechanic would ever notice it was missing.

Regards,
Steve
2004 330i ZHP (w/ CDV)


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

slilley said:


> I've been meaning to check out these guys, located in New Jersey about 2 hours away from me: http://www.zeckhausen.com/CDV.htm


Wow. I saw that web sight but for some reason I thought the were in CA. (all the good stuff seems to be out there!).

I might give them a shot. Thanks for pointing them out.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Just an update for those interested...

First, I found another web site regarding the E46 CDV: http://e46m3performance.com/installs/lock-valve/

Second, I've been emailing back and forth with Dave Zeckhausen (from http://www.zeckhausen.com/CDV.htm) and he has actually never modified a CDV from an E46 before. I've ordered a new one from Circle BMW for $8 (part number 21-52-6-755-892) and I'm going to send it to Dave. He's going to take a look at it and see if he can modify it in a similar way to the other CDV's that he has worked with.

Interestingly, he said he does not recommend attacking it with a drill. He explains it better than I do, but he said there are various grooves (and even springs in there) for the drill bit to get caught on and leave uneven surfaces behind. And if you drill wide enough to get out everything, then you risk ruining the threads or breaking the whole thing. From the pictures it looks like a solid chunk of metal to me, but Dave's going to see what's actually in there. :dunno:

I'll post the results once I get the part and he tries it. If it works, he'll add the info to his web page.

Of course, I could just remove it, but if I can avoid potential warranty hassles by waiting a week or two, I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## Uj2 (Oct 7, 2002)

Just had mine done at Zeckhausen. Dave was a 100% professional and the difference in the car is amazing. Not being one to drop the clutch too often I was looking for smoother shifting and greater control. Modding the CDV was the ticket. He does not drill it as that might harm the tapers, he has another method he uses to mod it. After replacing it the car maintains its stock look rather than removing it completely which is also possible. This is one mod well worth the $.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Uj2 said:


> Just had mine done at Zeckhausen. Dave was a 100% professional and the difference in the car is amazing. Not being one to drop the clutch too often I was looking for smoother shifting and greater control. Modding the CDV was the ticket. He does not drill it as that might harm the tapers, he has another method he uses to mod it. After replacing it the car maintains its stock look rather than removing it completely which is also possible. This is one mod well worth the $.


I just looked at his website and it is excellent. I am going to verify whether or not the CDV exists on my car, and if so, get a modified version from them. I like the fact that you can order one, if they have them in stock, or simply send them two and they will keep one for payment. :thumbup:


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

rumratt said:


> ...I'll post the results once I get the part and he tries it. If it works, he'll add the info to his web page.QUOTE]
> 
> rumratt,
> 
> ...


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Andy said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I was planning on removing my CDV as well, however later found out that removing mine would cause me to no longer be legal in the stock class (for auto-x). So I've decided to leave mine in.
> 
> ...


I don't see how it will make you illegal in the Stock class. Some E46's don't have them from the factory in seems like a random order. Mine didn't have it, though I was hoping to find the bugger so I had something to tinker with. 

I guess you can get rid of it and still be in Stock class just OK. I may be wrong of course....


----------



## King Jason (Jan 13, 2004)

Does the 04 330ic ZHP have this fun little add-on? Wouldn't there be a lot of people complaining about this thing if they can't ZOOOOOM their new ZHP's down the road at blistering speeds?


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

kyyuan said:


> Please definitely keep us updated. I, for one, am very interested in this CDV mod.
> Thanks.


I will for sure. I'm still waiting for my CDV to arrive. :tsk: Once I get it I'll mail it to Zeckhausen. He said he's pretty busy as well, so who knows when I'll know anything for sure.



GSR12 said:


> I am going to verify whether or not the CDV exists on my car, and if so, get a modified version from them


Well, Dave said that he's never done an E46 CDV before, so it's not a sure thing. Of course, you can still mail him yours now if you want. They may get there before mine at this rate.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

rumratt said:


> I will for sure. I'm still waiting for my CDV to arrive. :tsk: Once I get it I'll mail it to Zeckhausen. He said he's pretty busy as well, so who knows when I'll know anything for sure.
> 
> Well, Dave said that he's never done an E46 CDV before, so it's not a sure thing. Of course, you can still mail him yours now if you want. They may get there before mine at this rate.


I got tired of waiting, so I ordered a couple of these E46 CDVs from Pacific BMW. They arrived today and I went at one of them with the tools. Unlike the E39 and Z8 CDVs which eliminated the internal spring from their design recently, these have a tightly coiled steel spring inside. Extracting it wasn't easy and when it finally came out, it vanished across the room! Once that was out, I spent some time with the punch, slowly working out the rest of the guts. It takes about twice as long as a 540i CDV to modify, but it can be done.

If you're curious to see one, here it is: 








*E46 320i, 325i, 325xi & 330i CDV*

For comparison, the Z3 CDV looks like this: 








*Z3 CDV*

So, I've got two of these things here. One is modified and the other will be modified shortly. First come - first served!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey Dave, it's Travis who just ordered the Axxis pads from you. I don't mean to get OT but thanks again.

To festers: this guy offers some good help


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> So, I've got two of these things here. One is modified and the other will be modified shortly. First come - first served!


Wooohoooo! Can I reserve one of them? :angel: I'll call Circle BMW and open up a can of whoop-ass on them and ask why I don't have my CDV yet...

As I mentioned before, I'd like to make an appointment to have it installed also. Can I just bring my un-modified CDV with me and trade it for the new one? I'll email you to make an appointment once I have a tracking number on my CDV.

Thanks!


----------



## gerg (Dec 28, 2003)

rumratt said:


> Wooohoooo! Can I reserve one of them? :angel: I'll call Circle BMW and open up a can of whoop-ass on them and ask why I don't have my CDV yet...
> 
> Thanks!


I called Circle BMW yesterday about my order that was placed on 1-2 and they said it was due to computer system change over or something like that. They are shipping it out this Monday (1-19). Great guys however, they called to verify the shipping charge since one item was oversized. The CD version of the LH interior panel for the trunk. I still saved $10 through Circle even with the shipping than going through the local dealer.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> I got tired of waiting, so I ordered a couple of these E46 CDVs from Pacific BMW. They arrived today and I went at one of them with the tools. Unlike the E39 and Z8 CDVs which eliminated the internal spring from their design recently, these have a tightly coiled steel spring inside. Extracting it wasn't easy and when it finally came out, it vanished across the room! Once that was out, I spent some time with the punch, slowly working out the rest of the guts. It takes about twice as long as a 540i CDV to modify, but it can be done.
> 
> So, I've got two of these things here. One is modified and the other will be modified shortly. First come - first served!


If you still have one available, I will take it and you can consider it sold. I put my '03 330i on the lift today and sure enough, there was the CDV.

I will shoot you an email with my personal information and thanks for the work.

**Dave, it appears the only email address available for you is the webmaster address, and I hate to send one there. I will give you a call Monday morning and find out if you still have one available. Thanks again**


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

GSR13 said:


> If you still have one available, I will take it and you can consider it sold. I put my '03 330i on the lift today and sure enough, there was the CDV.
> 
> I will shoot you an email with my personal information and thanks for the work.
> 
> **Dave, it appears the only email address available for you is the webmaster address, and I hate to send one there. I will give you a call Monday morning and find out if you still have one available. Thanks again**


I am the webmaster! 

I'll save one for you and the other is reserved for rumratt's installation.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Anyone in the S Cal area, specifically the Inland Empire, - any recommendations for a good independant BMW service that will be able to do this modification? Dave's excellent installation instructions are above my DIY abilities, but this sounds like an excellent mod. :thumbup:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

AndDown said:


> Anyone in the S Cal area, specifically the Inland Empire, - any recommendations for a good independant BMW service that will be able to do this modification? Dave's excellent installation instructions are above my DIY abilities, but this sounds like an excellent mod. :thumbup:


Yes! Try these guys:

Bullet Performance
http://www.bulletmotorworks.com
Costa Mesa, CA 92626
(714) 556-4269

I've had them do big brake installations for my customers in that area and have been impressed by the feedback I've been getting about them. This should be totally within their abilities.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> Yes! Try these guys:
> 
> Bullet Performance
> http://www.bulletmotorworks.com
> ...


Thanks, Dave, I'll keep their URL in my favorites. :thumbup:


----------



## gerg (Dec 28, 2003)

I have a 2000 328Ci so it wasn't on the list for E46s to have a CDV. Doesn't look one is there. I have no complaints with my clutch action; I can do the 1st to 2nd with no herky-jerky.
See Pix. 

BTW: Is this the ZF or the Getrag?


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

gerg said:


> I have a 2000 328Ci so it wasn't on the list for E46s to have a CDV. Doesn't look one is there. I have no complaints with my clutch action; I can do the 1st to 2nd with no herky-jerky.
> See Pix.


But what is the copper color thingy in the background, on the other end of the tube? I think that's where they are located on some BMW models (E39, etc.. see diagrams here.)

By the way, I'm getting my swapped at Zeckhausen Racing tomorrow morning (1/22)! I'll post my impressions asap.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

rumratt said:


> But what is the copper color thingy in the background, on the other end of the tube? I think that's where they are located on some BMW models (E39, etc.. see diagrams here.)
> 
> By the way, I'm getting my swapped at Zeckhausen Racing tomorrow morning (1/22)! I'll post my impressions asap.


That's just the hex fitting at the end of the hard line between the slave cylinder and the rubber line. No CDV there.

I'll see you in about 9 hours. Oops! Better get off to bed!


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Wooohoooo! Thanks to Dave Z., I am now CDV free. :banana: :thumbup: (well, I have the dummy CDV now) 

No question, it's a big difference. Unfortunatly the drive from Dave's garage to my work is 99% highway, so I haven't practiced much yet to get used to driving it with the new feel. It DEFINITELY grabs faster when you let out the clutch, so I need to break the habit of letting out the clutch quickly and relying on the CDV to engage it slowly.

I'll post more comments after I put some more miles on the car. Thanks again Dave!

The pics below show:

1) Dave under my car

2,3) The removed (stock) CDV

4) The modified CDV after being installed


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Wooohoooo! Thanks to Dave Z., I am now CDV free. :banana: :thumbup: (well, I have the dummy CDV now)
> 
> No question, it's a big difference. Unfortunatly the drive from Dave's garage to my work is 99% highway, so I haven't practiced much yet to get used to driving it with the new feel. It DEFINITELY grabs faster when you let out the clutch, so I need to break the habit of letting out the clutch quickly and relying on the CDV to engage it slowly.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm...this now sounds very tempting. :thumbup:

Dave--- know any good garage in Dallas, TX


----------



## Uj2 (Oct 7, 2002)

LOL, that tubing looks like a crazy straw. As a matter of note, my wife drove the car for the first time since the CDV has been modified and even she's noticed the difference. "It's not jerky like it used to be...." One worthwhile mod. Thanks again Dave.


----------

